# left healight



## Monster1988 (Aug 28, 2014)

ok i have a big problem my left headlight is higher than the other one is and my year model is a 1994 nissan maxima so idk if i should take it somewhere or if i could wait til dark and adjust it any ideas?


----------



## beboski78 (May 6, 2015)

I have the same problem on my 1997 max it just stay on high beam and hi beam indicator on the cluster stay on and I checked relays and even change the light switch and still the problem


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

beboski78 said:


> I have the same problem on my 1997 max it just stay on high beam and hi beam indicator on the cluster stay on and I checked relays and even change the light switch and still the problem


Did you try checking the headlamps bulbs and sockets? Sounds like the circuit is shorted.


----------



## beboski78 (May 6, 2015)

Yes I did and is only on the left side the right side is fine plus im using r34 for headlights


----------

